# Wow!!! - Out of 3 cardinal shrimps. I have two berried females and one male



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...15/my-berried-cardinal-sulawesi-shrimp-29467/

I was not sure why only one cardinal shrimp was swimming around the tank and the other two were not. Now I know.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...15/my-berried-cardinal-sulawesi-shrimp-29467/


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wrong place. Moved.


----------

